# I KNOW ITS MN BUT DOES ANYONE FISH THE STATE



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

DOES ANYONE FISH THE STATE OR DOES IT SUCK AS BAD AS I THINK
LAKE OF THE WOODS AND REDLAKE OR BUST LOL 
DO YOU HAVE A THAT REG AND A PERMIT 4 THAT HOW BOUGHT 36 MORE FOR THIS AND 40 FOR THAT 
WHEN ILL I WANT IS MORE THEN 2 WALLEYES ALL WINTER


----------

